# changer de curseur ?



## sandrine91 (29 Mai 2006)

coucou à tous et toutes  
peut-on télécharger sur le net des curseurs fantaisies qui soient compatibles mac ?


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Mai 2006)




----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

http://www.osxfacile.com/mouse.html


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2006)

Je confirme MightyMouse est TRES sympa comme utilitaire.


Par contre, dans les sets de curseur en téléchargement il y a du bon (très peu à mon goût) et du TRES moche (la grande majorité)


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

>



Tu auras surement plus de retour si tes messages sont postés au bon endroit. Je déplace ton sujet.


----------



## takamaka (31 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> http://www.osxfacile.com/mouse.html



Pas mieux !


----------



## ultra' (31 Mai 2006)

mighty mouse, je confirme même s'il n y a pas énormément de sets sympas, je te conseille tout de même :

- celui créé par David lanham qui est splendide, dispo avec le thème :  http://www.dlanham.com/goodies/somatheme/

- celui créé par Bioscoop qui est splendide également,  dispo avec le thème iMagine :  http://frenchstudio.net/site/?page_id=3

Je n'utilise que ces deux là et je n'en connais pas d'autres.


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Mai 2006)

j'ai téléchargé celui de david lanham mais après je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'installer ???


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> mighty mouse, je confirme même s'il n y a pas énormément de sets sympas, je te conseille tout de même :
> 
> - celui créé par David lanham qui est splendide, dispo avec le thème : http://www.dlanham.com/goodies/somatheme/
> 
> ...


 
+1 vivement shapeshifter en UB....


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Mai 2006)

j'ai téléchargé mighty mouse mais quand je veux l'installer, j'ai un message qui me dit que le fichier ne peut ouvrier les préférences car je dois contacter le concepteur du logiciel pour avoir une version plus récente ?????  (j'ai un macbook...)
what's problem ???


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

J'ai pas regardé mais ptêt que Mighty Mouse n'est pas en Universal Binaries et que tu ne peux l'utiliser sur ton mac (qui est un mac intel)... Oui, y'a eu pas mal de boulversements ces derniers temps. Mais rassures-toi, ça va se règler.

Ca vient peut-être d'autre chose mais bon, à mon avis, ça vient de là.


----------



## Namida (31 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai téléchargé celui de david lanham mais après je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'installer ???



A ce jour, _Mighty Mouse_ n'a pas encore été porté sur la plate-forme Intel. Patience. 

Pour l'installation, une fois celle de _Mighty Mouse_ effectuée, il suffit d'exécuter le curseur téléchargé au format _.mightymouse_ (si mes souvenirs sont bons).
Egalement prévoir un tour dans les _Préférences Systèmes_.


----------

